# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصميم "رابطة اطباء المريخ" ارجو النقد

## m_mamoon

*
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*رتيكم في الشعار +رايكم في الكارت
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*حميل بس شكل النجمة ما واضج
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياولدنا حيريتنا ماقلنا ليك اختانا من اللون الشين ده
تصميمك اشنا تصميم عملته 
اولا النجمه ماحلوه
ثانيا اللاحمر ماخد كبدي وليس احمر لون الشعار الاساسي
رابعا الخلفيه برضو ماحلوه
لو اتغير اكون احسن:1 (30):
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*جميل والله ومافي كلام بس وضح النجمه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احلى حاجه العلامة الطبية مع النجمه ان شاء الله نبقى دوا لي ناس مدني واهلي مدني كمان
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تصميم يحتاج بعض التعديلات
*

----------

